# The Crpenter's Helper Inc '11-'12



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

figured ill post 'em just a couple from my house... came down HARD for 5 mins then sun came out....

can say i made the first snowball of the season today....

Ill try to keep this up to date as often as I can.


----------



## ram4x443015 (Jun 19, 2003)

cool i saw snow for about 30 sec last night and was happy knowing its on it way Thumbs Up


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

yupp! can't wait for the first push..... just to get it over with.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Bad advertising when you spell your own company's name wrong in thread...


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

496 BB;1344322 said:


> Bad advertising when you spell your own company's name wrong in thread...


yeah I noticed that... and I couldn't edit it.... once I get some more pics I start a new thread...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What,you didn't even put the plow on and run and get a cup of coffee for your first run!


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

lol... i looked at the weather and it was going to stop... plus I drank a whole pot already that day...


----------

